# Help deciding how to develop



## encom_ (Aug 1, 2017)

Hi guys,

I need some help. Until now I developed 4 rolls of film shot at box speed with standard development times. Now, however, I made the mistake of not double checking my settings.. twice.. [emoji849]

So I have a roll of film with one frame that is underexposed 1 stop, and 16 frames that are overexposed 2 stops. So, the question is, how should I expose the other frames, and how should I develop the roll?

Any help would be very helpful.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## webestang64 (Aug 1, 2017)

I would shoot the rest of the roll at 2 stops over and process for that setting. Might just have to lose that 1 shot for the sake of the others.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Aug 1, 2017)

Welcome to the club... lol

I've found if the negatives are dense, I can zap light thru them and might still get a good photo; if they're thin I can't do much of anything with them. So you might be able to get something decent from this roll. I don't know that I'd spend a lot of time on prints from this but would probably do whatever is most significant. 

Or maybe would it be worth having a lab process this roll, where you could let them know you realized the exposure was off. If you're newer to this a lab might know how to adjust.


----------



## CarlH (Aug 2, 2017)

Another option is use a stand developer like rodinal (R09) at 1-50 or even 1-100 as the long development time tends to even out any exposure errors.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 2, 2017)

I would not worry too much about one frame being underexposed by a stop...unless it is **the** critical frame of the entire roll! As above...I would shoot the rest of the frames at 2-over, and then cut the development time down 20% or so from your normal development time...developp the over-exposed roll "less than normal" (AKA '*minus development*'). 

A stand developer approach, or a fairly weak and slower-acting developer, like D-76 cut 1:1 with water, or Kodak HC-110 Dilution B, with 10 seconds of roller-pin agitation on the individual one-minute intervals ought to produce decent negatives.


----------



## encom_ (Aug 3, 2017)

Thanks for the reactions. I believe I will shoot the rest at 2 over as suggested and ignore the one frame. So that means it will be to light to get anything useful from it, right?

edit: I mean the film would be almost clear. Not the image after print.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## webestang64 (Aug 10, 2017)

encom_ said:


> Thanks for the reactions. I believe I will shoot the rest at 2 over as suggested and ignore the one frame. So that means it will be to light to get anything useful from it, right?
> 
> edit: I mean the film would be almost clear. Not the image after print.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



There still could be a slight image there. There is a process using chromium intensifier that can bring out an underexposed negative.
Photographers' Formulary Chromium Intensifier for Black 05-0065


----------



## Gary A. (Aug 10, 2017)

One stop under, should still be useable ... sorta depends on your metering expertise as well.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 10, 2017)

I think you are tremendously tremendously over emphasizing the development time as relates to exposure. The film will be fine in the manner you develop it. Plus development, or normal development, or minus development, there should be plenty of latitude to get a decent image


----------



## Light Guru (Aug 10, 2017)

CarlH said:


> Another option is use a stand developer like rodinal (R09) at 1-50 or even 1-100 as the long development time tends to even out any exposure errors.



^^THIS^^  Stand development is the best option. Rodinal 1:100 for an hour with 30 seconds agitation at the beginning and at 30 min.


----------

